# Some "community offering" Kontakt 2 Tutorials



## KevinKauai (May 21, 2006)

Hi, fellow Kontaktees!

As some of you will know from the Native Instruments / Kontakt forum (a very contentious place of late given the general displeasure with the 2.1 Release), I have, from time to time, offered up some home-grown TUTORIALS on various aspects of Kontakt usage.

The first one was done in collaboration with Chris Caouette on "http://www.kevintweedy.net/K2T/K2_KeySwitch.htm (Constructing Your Own KeySwitch Combinations in Kontakt 2)".

I collaborated with Theo Krueger to get his wondrous "machine gun elimination" Technique out there in "http://www.kevintweedy.net/K2T/K2_TK_Technique.htm (Theodore Krueger Technique for Eliminating 'Machine Gun Effect' in Repeated Samples in Kontakt 2)" in the days prior to EWQLSO XP Pro (which, I believe, incorporated that into the updated programs in their "RR" instruments.

Then, came Tutorials on "http://www.kevintweedy.net/K2T/K2_InstrumentBanks.htm (Constructing Your Own INSTRUMENT BANKS in Kontakt 2)", and "http://www.kevintweedy.net/K2T/K2_TK_Technique.htm (Using Convolution in Kontakt 2&quot;)".

NOW, in response to a thread posted on the Native Instrument / Kontakt forum, I have done a preliminary Tutorial on "http://www.kevintweedy.net/K2T/K2_Instrument_Options_and_CC.htm (Understanding MIDI Events and Kontakt 2 Instruments)" which needs serious vetting/review.

Please understand that I do these "community effort" things as a way of hopefully "giving back" (or "paying forward") for the helpful tips and direction that I have, over time, gleaned from our "community". I host the pages on one of my websites that has a generous allowance of bandwidth. Except for these announcements, they are not otherwise "indexed" on that site, so it's a case of knowing where to find them, at this point -- which may explain my "tooting" of this reminder horn from time to time. Feel free to bookmark the new "http://kevintweedy.net/TUTORIALS.htm (main TUTORIALS collection page)" or any of the pages and pass them around liberally.

AND -- seriously -- if you find mistakes or omissions, kindly use the EMAIL LINK that is prominent at the bottom of each of the Tutorial pages to let me know how things might be improved. (I'm good about giving credit for these "finds", too!)

i hope this helps ...  KevinKauai


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 21, 2006)

Some really nice K2 resources - you've obviously put some time into this project - thank you! I'm sure it will be valuable for some time to come and to many composers.


----------



## Thonex (May 21, 2006)

Wow.... Thanks Kevin!!!  

I'll post a link to this thread in the "Get you cutom scripts here" thread as a kind of book-mark.

Thanks again for doing this.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 21, 2006)

Hey Kevin - I posted your link on the forum home page:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/portal.php

on the left called "K2 Tutorials" - along with Theo's and Nils listing. Good resources.


----------

